# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثالثة >  جريمة السرقة (الشرط المفترض)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*الشرط المفترض (مسبق) في جريمة السرقة*
يشكل المال المنقول المملوك للغير شرطا مفترضا في جريمة السرقة لا تقوم إلاّ بتوافره . فلا سرقة إلاّ إذا توافر في محلها تلك الشروط على ما سيلي بيانه.

*شروط محل السرقة :*
         يحمي تجريم السرقة المال المنقول المملوك للغير . فالشيء محل السرقة هو :
1-   مال 
2-    منقول
3-    مملوك للغير
*أولا**الشرط الأول – أن يكون مالا*       يلزم – حتى يكون شيئا ما مالا – أن يكون له قيمة .  وحيث إن جريمة السرقة تقع على الأشياء المادية ، فإنه يلزم أيضا أن يكون المال محل السرقة ذا وجود مادي .

*1 – المال ذو وجود مادي :*

تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن جريمة السرقة لا تقع على الأموال المعنوية كالأفكار والآراء والاختراعات . فإذا نقل مؤلف صفحات من كتاب مؤلف آخر دون إشارة إلى المصدر ، فإن ما يقع منه هو اعتداء على حق المؤلف وليس جريمة سرقة ، حتى ولو وصل الأمر به أنه نقل الكتاب بأكمله ووضع عليه اسمه بدل اسم المؤلف الحقيقي. فجريمة السرقة لا تتصور إلاّ على الأموال ذات الوجود المادي .

*2 – المال ذو قيمة :*

لا تحمي السرقة إلاّ الأموال ذات القيمة . فإذا وقعت السرقة على أموال معدومة القيمة تماما ، فلا جريمة تقع إذ لا مصلحة يحميها المشرع هنا بالتجريم.

      لكن القضاء المصري حكم بوقوع جريمة السرقة إذا كان المال تافها أي قليل القيمة جدا ، لأن قيمة الشيء ليست عنصرا من عناصر جريمة السرقة. كما قضت محكمة النقض بأن المال الذي يحميه تجريم السرقة هو " كل مال له قيمة مالية ويمكن تملكه وحيازته ونقله بصرف النظر عن ضآلة قيمته ، مادام ليس مجردا من كل قيمة ، لأن تفاهة الشيء المسروق لا تأثير لها مادام في نظر القانون مالا ". وقد صدر هذا الحكم الأخير بخصوص سرقة طوابع دمغة مستعملة ، وهو ما يصلح في نظر المحكمة أن يكون مالا له بعض القيمة باعتبار أنه يمكن استعمالها وبيعها والانتفاع بها بعد إزالة ما عليها من آثار ، وإن كان هذا الاستعمال نفسه يُعد مخالفا للقانون وتعاقب عليه المادة 27/2 من القانون رقم 224 لسنة 1951 في شأن تقرير رسم الدمغة . وعلى هذا نرى أن صاحب الفندق الذي ينزع من جواز سفر الأجنبي الذي ينزل بالفندق طابعا الدمغة يُعد مرتكبا لخيانة الأمانة طالما أنه تسلم هذا الجواز ليقوم بإبلاغ المكتب المتخصص بوزارة الداخلية في شئون الأجانب والحصول على الأختام اللازمة منه على جواز السفر الأجنبي .

  ومن تطبيقات قضاء النقض في هذا الخصوص ما قُضي به من وقوع جريمة السرقة إذا كان الشيء المسروق شيكات غير موقع عليها ، استنادا إلى أنها وإن كانت قليلة القيمة ليست مجردا من كل قيمة .

      ويترتب على عدم اشتراط قيمة معينة في المال محل السرقة أن الحكم الذي يدين المتهم عن السرقة لا يشوبه القصور في التسبيب إن هو لم يبين قيمة الشيء محل السرقة . فقيمة الشيء المسروق ليست ركنا في جريمة السرقة .

      وإذا كان للشيء قيمة ، حتى ولو كانت قيمة تافهة ، فإنه لا يشترط أن تكون هذه القيمة مالية . فتقع جريمة السرقة إذا كان للمال قيمة عاطفية كالخطابات المتبادلة بين الناس واللوحات ذات القيمة التاريخية وكذلك التماثيل والآثار وغير ذلك. فكل ذلك يصلح لأن يكون محلا للسرقة .

       أما إذا انعدمت قيمة الشيء فلا سرقة . فقد قُضي بأنه " لا يعد سرقة ولا خيانة أمانة اختلاس تقرير مرفوع من أعضاء لجان حزب إلى مدير إدارة إحدى اللجان فيه إذا ثبت أن هذا التقرير ليس بورقة جدية ذات حرمة ولا يمكن اعتبارها متاعا للحزب يحرص عليه وأنها أنشئت لغرض خاص لا ارتباط له بأعمال الحزب ، وإنما هو أثر خدعة وأداة غش ألبست ثوب ورقة لها شأن.


*ثانياً*

*الشرط الثاني : أن يكون منقولا*


*أ ) تجريم السرقة لحماية المنقولات دون العقارات :*

يقصد المشرع من وراء تجريم السرقة إلى حماية المنقولات فقط دون العقارات. وذلك يرجع إلى أن العقارات غير متصور سرقتها، لأنها ثابتة غير متحركة، أي لا تخضع للاختلاس . بيد أن المشرع  قد وفر حمايته الجنائية للعقارات من اعتداءات من نوع مختلف كالحريق ( مادة 252 عقوبات) .

       والمنقول قد يكون نقودا أو أشياء أخرى كالأوراق والسندات . وقد يكون من الشيكات .

*مفهوم المنقول في القانون الجنائي والقانون المدني :*

        على الرغم من أن تجريم السرقة لا يحمي إلاّ المنقولات ، فإن أحكام القضاء الجنائي تفسر تعبير المنقول بحيث يشمل كل ما يمكن فصله من العقارات . وفي ذلك تقول محكمة النقض "المناط في اعتبار المال منقولا قابلا للسرقة هو مجرد قابليته للنقل من مكان إلى آخر ومن يد  إلى أخرى ولو لم يكن بذاته منقولا في حكم القانون المدني ، كالعقارات بطبيعتها بالنسبة للأجزاء حتى يمكن انتزاعها منها ".

       وعلى ذلك فإن تعبير المنقول في مفهوم جريمة السرقة يشمل الآتي : 
1 – المنقول بالمعنى المعرف به في القانون المدني ، وهو كل ما يمكن نقله دون تلف .
2 – المنقول بحسب المآل وهو عقار ولكن سوف يتم فصله كالمحصولات  وأنقاض المنزل قبل هدمه .
4-   العقار بالتخصيص وهو منقول ولكنه خُصص لخدمة العقار ، كما في حالة آلة الري المثبتة  لخدمة أرض زراعية .
5-    أجزاء العقار بعد فصلها منه ، مثال ذلك الباب أو الشباك في المنزل. هذه الأجزاء تصلح محلا للسرقة إذا قام الفاعل بفصلها واختلاسها .

        وهكذا فإن مفهوم المنقول في جريمة السرقة يختلف عما هو مقرر في القانون المدني نظرا لاختلاف الغاية من التمييز بين العقارات والمنقولات بين القانون المدني والقانون الجنائي . فعلى حين يرمي القانون الجنائي إلى حماية الملكية، يهتم القانون المدني بأسباب نقل الملكية . فهي تكون في العقارات بالتسجيل .أما في المنقولات فإن الملكية تنتقل بمجرد التعاقد . كما أن تفسير العقد يحتاج أحيانا إلى التمييز بين العقار وبين المنقول ، كما لو لم يتم تحديد مصير المنقولات المخصصة لخدمته ، هل يشملها عقد بيع هذا العقار أم لا .

      فإذا كان العقار أرضا زراعية فإنه لا يصلح أن يكون محلا للسرقة، غير أن هذا لا يحول دون وقوع جريمة السرقة ممن يأخذ كمية من التربة المكونة لأرض زراعية مملوكة للغير دون رضائه كما تقع السرقة ممن يأخذ هذه الأتربة من الأرض الزراعية المجاورة له ليضيفها إلى أرضه . ولا يختلف الوضع لو كان الاعتداء على الطريق العام المجاور لأرض المتهم . وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأن من يختلس أتربة من الطرق العمومية أو الأشجار التي تُغرس فيها يُعد سارقا . هذا الوصف لا يحول دون تقديم المتهم للمحاكمة بتهمة نقل الحدود الطبوغرافية ، وهي الجنحة التي تعاقب عليها المادة 362 عقوبات . وواضح أن هناك تعددا حقيقيا للجريمتين مع ارتباط لا يقبل التجزئة في هذا الغرض .
*ثالثاً**الشرط الثالث – أن يكون مملوكا للغير*
*القاعدة – لا سرقة من مالك :*

      يُشترط لوقوع السرقة أن يكون المال محل السرقة مملوكا للغير. ويستوي بعد ذلك أن يكون هذا الغير شخصا طبيعيا أو معنويا ، مع ملاحظة أن هذا الشخص المعنوي إذا كان هو الدولة فإن المال يصبح مالا عاما سواء أكان هذا المال منتميا إلى الدومين الخاص أو الدومين العام للدولة . ويمكن أن تقع جريمة السرقة على المال العام إذا كان الفاعل غير موظف .فإذا كان موظفا عاما ، فإن جريمة اختلاس الأموال الأميرية أو جريمة الاستيلاء على المال العام هي التي تقع بحسب ما إذا كان المال في حيازة الموظف أو في غير حيازته .

       وتقضي القاعدة العامة بأن جريمة السرقة لا تقع من المالك الذي يسترد مالا مملوكا له كان في حيازة شخص آخر كأن يكون المالك قد أجر سيارة أو ماكينة ري وقام باستردادها قبل انتهاء مدة الإيجار . والسبب في ذلك هو أن جريمة السرقة تقع اعتداء على الملكية ، الأمر الذي لا يتوافر في هذه الحالة .

*2 – الاستثناء : وقوع السرقة من مالك* 

ترد على قاعدة لا سرقة من مالك بعض الاستثناءات التي أوردها المشرع والتي يُسأل فيها المالك عن سرقة ممتلكاته الخاصة به في حالتين :

*الحالة الأولى : سرقة المستندات المسلمة إلى المحكمة* 

إذا سلم شخص مستندات إلى المحكمة ثم بعد أن اتضح له أن هذه المستندات ربما تضر بمركزه القانوني في الخصومة طلبت أن يسحبها . هذه الجريمة الخاصة بسرقة المستندات المسلمة للمحكمة معاقب عليها بنص خاص ، وهو نص المادة 343 عقوبات ، لأن القواعد العامة في السرقة لا تنطبق ، ومن ثم ارتأى المشرع ضرورة التدخل للعقاب على هذا السلوك .

*الحالة الثانية – سرقة الأشياء المرهونة* 

تعاقب المادة 323 مكررا – 4 عقوبات لكل من قدم مالا منقولا لضمان دين معين ثم قام بعد ذلك باختلاسه . ولا يهم أن يكون هذا الدين عليه أو على شخص آخر.

*3 – حكم الأشياء المتنازع على ملكيتها* 

إذا كان المنقول متنازعا عليه بين شخصين يدعي كل منهما أنه ملكا له ، وكان النزاع جديا ، أي كانت هناك أسباب معقولة تجعل كل منهما يطالب بحقه في هذا المنقول ، وقام أحدهما باختلاسه من حيازة الآخر قبل صدور حكم قضائي يحسم مشكلة الملكية بينهما : فهل يعد هذا من قبيل السرقة ؟

      الواقع أن الأمر ليس كذلك لأن جريمة السرقة تفترض أن يكون المنقول مملوكا للغير . وهذا يعني أن تكون هذه الملكية ثابتة على وجه يقيني . كما أن السرقة جريمة عمدية تتطلب القصد الجنائي ، وهولا يتوافر إذا كان الفاعل يعتقد أن المال ملكا له .

*4 – حكم الأشياء الشائعة :*

الأموال الشائعة هي الأموال التي يمتلكها أكثر من شخص دون إفراز ، كما في حالة الميراث قبل القسمة . فإذا استولى أحد الملاك على الشيوع على المال دون رضاء الآخرين ، فإن جريمة السرقة تقع منه لأنه يستولي بذلك على مال مملوك للغير. وتطبيقا لك قُضي بأن الماء الذي ترفعه آلة بخارية مملوكة على الشيوع يصبح أيضا ذا ملكية مشتركة . فإذا استولى عليه أحد الملاك دون سائرهم، فإنه يرتكب جريمة سرقة.  

*5 – لا سرقة لمال غير مملوك للغير*  

      يلزم أ ن يرد الاختلاس على مال مملوك للغير حتى تقوم جريمة السرقة . لكن لا يشترط التعرف على صاحب المنقول متى استبان للمحكمة أن المنقول مملوك للغير . كما أن الخطأ في ذكر اسم صاحب هذا المنقول لا يعيب الحكم ولا يستوجب نقضه.
ولكن هناك حالات تثور فيها شكوك حول ثبوت ملكية الغير للشيء محل الاختلاس ، ولك في الحالات التالية :

*(أ) الأشياء المباحة :*
            الشيء المباح هو ما لا يمتلكه أحد ، كالماء والأسماك في الأنهار وكالرمال في الصحراء . فإذا ما تملك أحد الناس بعضا من هذا ، فإنه يصبح مالا مملوكا للغير وتقع باختلاسه جريمة السرقة .فاختلاس أسماك دخلت شباك أحد الصيادين يُعد سرقة حتى قبل رفعها من الماء .

        أما في صورتها الأولى فإنها أموال مباحة للجميع وليس في الاستيلاء عليها سرقة ، وإن كانت الدولة تتطلب أحيانا رخصة لاصطياد الأسماك والطيور في أماكن معينة . فالحصول على الأسماك والطيور بدون سبق الحصول على رخصة لا يعد اختلاسا مكونا لجريمة السرقة ولكن يُعد مخالفة للقوانين واللوائح التي اشترطت هذه الرخصة .

       ويجب التفرقة بين الأموال المباحة والأموال المملوكة للدولة مثل الأشجار على الطرق العامة . فمن يقطع هذه الأشجار ويختلسها يُعد مرتكبا لجريمة السرقة علاوة على جنحة إتلاف الأشجار المملوكة للدولة . وكذلك يُعد سارقا من يختلس أتربة من الطريق العام . كما تعتبر الآثار ملكا للدولة ، فهي ليست من الأشياء المباحة حتى ولو لم يكن قد تم اكتشافها . فإذا عثر شخص على شيء من هذه الآثار مدفونا في الأرض وأخذه بنية الاحتفاظ به ، فإنه يرتكب جريمة السرقة .

      كذلك فإن الماء الذي تضخه هيئة المياه إلى المنازل ليس من الأموال المباحة، بل هو مال عام مثله في ذلك مثل الكهرباء . وتقع باختلاسه جريمة السرقة كأن يحصل عليه الفاعل دون عداد أو خارج العداد أو بإيقاف العداد .

      وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن ملكية الدولة للمناجم والمحاجر هي ملكية سياسية وليست ملكية خاضعة للقانون المدني .  وبالتالي فإنه لا يعد سارقا من قام باستخراج رمال أو منتجات أخرى من هذه المحاجر دون أن يحصل على الترخيص اللازم . لذلك تعاقب المادة 43 من القانون رقم 86 لسنة 1956 بشأن المناجم والمحاجر على هذا الفعل على استقلال. أما إذا حددت جهة عامة منطقة عمل معينة باعتبارها ملكا لها ، فإن جريمة السرقة تقع باختلاس شيء منها.

*(ب)الأشياء المتروكة :*

الشيء المتروك هو  الشيء الذي يستغني صاحبه عنه بإسقاط حيازته له بنية إنهاء ما كان له من ملكية عليه . فيصبح بذلك المال المتروك مالا مباحا يجوز لأي شخص تملكه ولا يُعد ذلك من قبيل السرقة. وتطبيقا لذلك حكم بأنه إذا تراهن شخصان على إلقاء نقود في البحر ، فألقى كل منهما ورقة بعشرة جنيهات ، فإنه يُعد متنازلا عنها بمحض إرادته ، فإذا أخذها شخص آخر ، فإنه لا يعد سارقا. وبالمثل فإن القمامة بالشوارع هي من المتروكات حتى ولو تعاقد المجلس البلدي مع بعض الأفراد على جمعها وبيعها . فيلزم وضع اليد عليها حتى تعتبر ملك المجلس البلدي أو ملك المتعهد . غير أن محكمة النقض قضت بوقوع جريمة السرقة ممن قام بالاستيلاء على إيصال في سلة المهملات بعد أن مزقه صاحبه وألقاه فيها . وقد انتقد الفقه هذا القضاء على أساس أن المالك قد تخلى عنه . 

      ويُثار التساؤل حول أكفان الموتى ومجوهراتهم : هل هي من الأشياء المتروكة أم لا ؟ حسمت محكمة النقض الاختلاف في الرأي الذي ساد في الفقه لبعض الوقت ، فحكم بأن الأكفان والملابس والحلي وغيرها من الأشياء التي اعتاد الناس إيداعها قبورهم مع الموتى ، تعتبر مملوكة لورثتهم . فهذه الأشياء لا يمكن عدها من قبيل المال المباح " المتروك السانح لكل شخص تملكه بالاستيلاء عليه ، فأصحاب الحق على تلك الأشياء ليست لديهم نية التخلي عنها وتركها ".

      وهذا الرأي يستقيم مع قواعد الميراث التي تقضي بأنه عند وفاة الشخص تؤول ممتلكاته إلى الورثة وأن هؤلاء لم يقصدوا التخلي عن هذه الأشياء والسماح لكل شخص بأن يدخل القبر ويستولي عليها . بل إن قانون العقوبات يجرّم نبش القبور (مادة 160 – ثالثا عقوبات ) ونصبح عندئذ أمام حالة للتعدد الحقيقي للجرائم مع ارتباط لا يقبل التجزئة ويعاقب الفاعل عن الجريمة الأشد .

*(جـ) الأشياء المفقودة :*

لا تعتبر الأشياء المفقودة أشياء متروكة ، ذلك أن قصد التخلي عنها غير قائم . ومن ثمّ فإنها تبقى مملوكة لصاحبها . بل إن قاعدة الحيازة في المنقول سند الملكية التي يقررها القانون المدني لا تسري على الأشياء الضائعة . فالمادة 779 من القانون المدني تنص على أنه " 1 – يجوز لمالك المنقول أو السند لحامله إذا فقده أو سُرق منه أن يسترده ممن يكون حائزا له بحسن نية وذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت الضياع أو السرقة . 2 – فإذا كان من يوجد الشيء المسروق أو الضائع في حيازته قد اشتراه بحسن نية في سوق أو مزاد علني أو اشتراه ممن يتجر في مثله ، فإن له أن يطلب ممن يسترد هذا الشيء أن يعجل له الثمن الذي دفعه " .

          وقد تدخل المشرع في خصوص الأشياء الضائعة فأخرجها من حكم القواعد العامة وإخضاعها لنظام خاص منذ قانون صدر في 18 مايو سنة1898 ، ثم تم تعديله بعد ذلك ليصبح المادة 221 مكررا (2) عقوبات . وإذا كان التقاط الأشياء المفقودة ليس جريمة سرقة وإنما في حكم السرقة ، فإن ذلك يعني أن العقوبة التكميلية الجوازية المنصوص عليها في المادة 320 عقوبات والخاصة بالوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس لا تسري على هذه الجريمة وإنما تسري فقط على جريمة السرقة .

      ويختلف حكم الأشياء الضائعة بحسب فروض ثلاثة :
الفرض الأول : العثور على الشيء الضائع والتقاطه بنية تملكه 
الفرض الثاني : العثور على الشيء الضائع والتقاطه بدون نية تملكه أولا ثم توافر هذه النية فيما بعد .
الفرض الثالث : العثور على الشيء الضائع والتقاطه بدون نية تملكه وعدم رده بسبب النسيان أو الإهمال .

      ففي الفرض الأول : اختلف الفقه بين اتجاهين ؛ الأول وهو الرأي الراجح ، يذهب إلى توافر جريمة السرقة تأسيسا على أن الشيء المفقود ليس كالشيء المتروك، لأن صاحبه لم يتخل عنه . فمن يلتقط الشيء الضائع بنية تملكه يعتدي على ملكية غيره . ويذهب رأي آخر إلى أن السرقة اعتداء على الملكية والحيازة وليس اعتداء على الملكية فقط . ومن ثمّ فإن التقاط الشيء المفقود لا يُعد اختلاسا بالمعنى المقصود في جريمة السرقة .

 *وفي الفرض الثاني ،* ذهب الاتجاه الراجح في الفقه إلى اعتبار أن ملتقط الأشياء الضائعة ليس له إلاّ يد عارضة على ما التقطه من مال وبالتالي فإنه يرتكب جريمة السرقة إن هو تملك هذا الشيء بعد أن كان ينوي في البداية أن يرده . وذهب رأي آخر له حجته القوية إلى اعتبار أن الشيء المفقود وديعة قانونية في يد الشخص الذي التقطه . فإن هو قام بالاستيلاء عليه لنفسه بعد أن كان ينوي رده أولا ، فإنه يرتكب خيانة الأمانة . وذهب رأي ثالث مرجوح إلى أن الشخص لا يرتكب جريمة إن هو التقط الشيء الضائع وكان ينوي رده أولا ثم عنّ له أن يحتفظ به لنفسه بعد ذلك ، استنادا إلى عدم تعاصر النشاط والقصد الجنائي . هذا الأخير يتمثل في نية تملك الشيء المفقود . هذه النية توافرت بعد ذلك .

      أما في الفرض الثالث ، فلا تتوافر نية تملك الشيء المفقود بل إهمال أو نسيان من جانب الشخص الملتقط في التبليغ عن عثوره لهذا الشيء . هنا يصعب القول بتوافر جريمة من جانب هذا الشخص .

      هذه القواعد العامة التي كان يمكن أن تنطبق لولا أن المشرع تدخل بنص خاص للتجريم عن التقاط الأشياء الضائعة وقد خالف في هذا النص بعض القواعد العامة واتفق مع بعضها الآخر .

       فتقضي المادة 321 مكررا (2) عقوبات بأن " كل من عثر على شيء أو حيوان فقد ولم يرده إلى صاحبه متى تيسر ذلك أو لم يسلمه إلى مقر الشرطة أو جهة الإدارة خلال ثلاثة أيام يُعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين إذا احتبسه بنية تملكه . أما إذا احتبسه بعد انقضاء تلك الفترة بغير نية التملك فتكون العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه " .

       وهكذا يظهر من النص السابق الآتي :
1 – إن العثور على شيء ضائع والاحتفاظ به بنية تملكه وبالتالي عدم التبليغ عنه يعتبر جريمة بنص خاص . فلم تصف المادة السابقة هذا السلوك بأنه سرقة وإن كان إيرادها مع جرائم السرقة يدل على أن المشرع يعتبرها في حكم السرقة .
2 – أنه يستوي أن تتوافر نية تملك الشيء لحظة العثور عليه أو أن تتوافر في لحظة لاحقة بعد أن كان الشخص ينوي رده عند التقاطه .
3 – إن الشخص الذي يعثر على أشياء مفقودة ويحتفظ بها بدون نينة تملكها بعد انقضاء مهلة ثلاثة أيام يرتكب مخالفة معاقبا عليها بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة جنيه.

              والنشاط في هذه الجريمة المعاقب عليها بنص خاص يتخذ صورة من الصور الثلاث التالية : التقاط شيء مفقود بنية تملكه ، التقاط شيء مفقود بغير نية تملكه ثم تغيير النية عليه بعد ذلك والاحتفاظ به بنية تملكه ، والاحتفاظ بالشيء المفقود أكثر من ثلاثة أيام دون التبليغ عنه ودون توافر نية التملك .

      ويستوي إذن أن يكون التقاط الشخص للشيء المفقود بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره . تطبيقا لذلك قُضي بأنه " إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن حافظة نقود ضاعت من أحد ركاب سيارة أتوبيس عثر عليها غلام من الركاب فالتقطها ظنا منه أنها لأحد أصدقائه الراكبين معه . ولم يكن الكمساري بمجرد أن شاهده في لحظة عثوره عليها إلاّ أن أخذها منه وكان ذلك لا بقصد توصيلها لإدارة الشركة ، بل بقصد اختلاسها لنفسه ، فإن هذه الواقعة لا ينطبق عليها نص المادة 341 عقوبات ، إذ الكمساري لم يتسلم الحافظة بمقتضى أي عقد من العقود المبينة في هذه المادة ، وإنما تنطبق عليها المادة الأولى من الدكريتو الصادر في 18 مايو سنة 1898 الخاص بالأشياء الفاقدة ، إذ الكمساري باستيلائه على الحافظة في لحظة العثور عليها من الغلام يكون في الواقع هو الذي التقطها وحبسها بنية تملكها بطريق الغش ، والغلام لم يكن إلاّ مجرد واسطة بريئة ، على أنه إذا كان الحكم قد أخطأ في تكييف هذه الواقعة فاعتبرها خيانة أمانة لا سرقة ، فذلك لا ينبني عليه نقضه ، ما دامت العقوبة المقضي بها لا تتجاوز العقوبة المقررة للسرقة ". كما قُضي بأنه " إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن فتاة صغيرة عثرت على محفظة فيها نقود فأخذها منها المتهم مقابل قرش ، فإن ذلك منه لا يعتبر إخفاء لشيء مسروق ، بل يعد سرقة طبقا للمادة الأولى من القانون الصادر في 18 مايو سنة 1898 الخاص بالأشياء الفاقدة ، إذ المتهم يُعتبر أنه هو الذي عثر على المحفظة وحبسها بنية تملكها بطريق الغش ، والفتاة البريئة لم تكن إلاّ مجرد أداة ".

      أما عن لحظة وقوع الجريمة فإنه يجب التمييز بين جنحة وبين مخالفة التقاط الأشياء المفقودة . فالجنحة تقع عند توافر نية التملك حتى ولو توافرت هذه النية قبل مضي مهلة الثلاثة أيام . وتقع الجنحة أيضا إذا توافرت هذه النية بعد مهلة الأيام الثلاثة ، كما لو ذهب الشخص بالشيء إلى آخر يعرض عليه شراءه . أما المخالفة فلا تقع إلا بعد مرور مهلة الأيام الثلاثة وعدم التبليغ عن العثور على الأشياء المفقودة مع عدم توافر نية تملكه .

      ويُقصد بالتبليغ إخطار الجهات الإدارية التابع لها المكان الذي عثر فيه على الشيء المفقود ، أو مساعدي القضاء كمأموري الضبط القضائي . وتجري عادة البعض الذي يعثرون على مفقودات في المساجد على الإعلان عنها بالنداء ؛ فهل هذا يُعد إبلاغا للجهات الإدارية ؟ في هذا الخصوص يُلاحظ أن مساجد الأوقاف تتبع وزارة الأوقاف وبالتالي فإن العاملين بها يعتبرون جهة إدارية بالمعنى المقصود في مقام التبليغ عنها .

*بيان المال محل السرقة في حكم الإدانة :*

إذا كان من المتعين أن يحدد الحكم المال محل السرقة ، فإنه لا يشترط أن يحدد مقدار قيمته على وجه الدقة . كما أنه لا يعيب الحكم أن يكون مالك المنقول مجهولا لم يتم التعرف عليه ، طالما أن فاعل الاختلاس ليس هو مالك هذا المنقول . والخطأ في ذكر اسم المالك لا يشوب الحكم بالعيب ولا يستوجب النقض لهذا السبب .

*حالات لا يتوافر فيها صفة المال محل السرقة :*
*1-   * *المال الخارج عن التعامل :*

يخرج المال من دائرة التعامل في حالتين تُثار فيهما صعوبة القول بتوافر محل السرقة ، وهما :

*(1)  * *المال الخارج عن دائرة التعامل بطبيعته :*

يخرج الشيء بطبيعته عن التداول إذا لم يكن من المتصور أن يكون محلا للحيازة كالهواء وأشعة الشمس ، فهي من الأشياء غير القابلة للتملك أصلا .

ولا يصلح الإنسان محلا للسرقة ، لأن السرقة ترد على شيء والإنسان ليس كذلك . فإذا أجبر شخص على الانتقال من مكان إلى آخر ، فإن هذا الفعل يقع تحت طائلة التجريم بوصف الخطف وليس بوصف السرقة ( مادة 288 عقوبات وما بعدها) أو بوصف القبض بدون أمر من الحكام المختصين ( مادة 280 عقوبات ) .

        أما بالنسبة لرفات الإنسان الميت ، فإنه لا يسري على الاستيلاء عليها وصف السرقة ، ذلك أنها غير مملوكة لأحد . فمن ينبش أحد القبور ويستولي على جمجمة المتوفى أو جزء من هيكله العظمي ليبيعها لطلبة كلية الطب يسري في حقه تجريم من نوع خاص وضعته المادة 160 ثالثا عقوبات والتي تنص على عقوبة الحبس والغرامة من مائة جنيه إلى خمسمائة جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل من انتهك حرمة القبور أو الجبانات أو دنسها  .

*(ب) المال الخارج عن دائرة التعامل بحكم القانون :*

لا يحول دون وقوع جريمة السرقة أن يكون المال محظورا حيازته كما هو الحال في المخدرات التي تُعد حيازتها جريمة . وعلى العكس من ذلك فإنها تصلح محلا للسرقة . فإذا قام أحد الأشخاص باختلاس قطعة من المخدرات من شخص آخر، فإن وصف السرقة بالإضافة إلى حيازة هذه المادة المخدرة ينطبقان مع تعدد حقيقي للجرائم .

        وما يسري على حيازة المخدرات يسري أيضا على حيازة الأشياء المسروقة أو المتحصلة من جناية أو جنحة ، " فسرقة هذه الأشياء يعاقب عليها على الرغم من أن حيازتها أيضا غير مشروعة ، إذ تعاقب عليها المادة 44 مكررا عقوبات بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .

*2      * *- المنفعة :*

يختلف المنقول عن المنفعة . ومن نتائج هذا الاختلاف أن جريمة السرقة ترد على المنقول دون المنفعة أو الخدمة التي يستفيد منها شخص دون دفع مقابلها. فمن يركب قطارا أو سيارة نقل الأشخاص" اتوبيس " دون أن يدفع الأجرة ، لا يرتكب جريمة السرقة . كما لا يرتكب هذه الجريمة من يقيم في فندق أو يستقل سيارة أجرة أو يتناول الغذاء في مطعم أو يصفف شعره عند الحلاق دون أن يدفع لهم الأجر المتفق عليه ، فما حصلوا عليه هو من قبيل الخدمة وإن كان ذلك يقترن بتسليم مواد غذائية في حالة تناول المأكولات بالمطاعم ، إلاّ أن هذا التسليم كان برضاء صاحب المطعم ، ومن هنا فإنه من الصعب وصف ذلك بالسرقة .

      وقد حدا ذلك بالمشرع إلى سد هذه الثغرة ، فأدخل المادة 324 مكررا عقوبات لعقاب كل من تناول طعاما أو شرابا في محل مُعد لذلك ولو كان مقيما فيه أو شغل غرفة أو أكثر في فندق أو نحوه أو استأجر سيارة معدة للإيجار مع علمه أنه يستحيل عليه دفع الثمن أو الأجرة أو امتنع بغير مبرر عن دفع ما استحق من ذلك أو فرّ دون الوفاء به . ويظهر من صياغة نص هذه المادة أنها لا تحمي أصحاب محلات الحلاقة . ولا يجوز القياس في مواد التجريم بسبب مبدأ الشرعية .

       وقد ظهرت مشكلة قانونية إزاء ظاهرة اجتماعية تفشت في الآونة الأخيرة عندما بدأ بعض الشباب في الاستيلاء على سيارات ملاكي مؤقتا للتنزه بها ثم تركها في أي مكان يصادفهم بعد ذلك ، فهم يستفيدون من منفعة هذه السيارات ، دون أن يتوافر في حقهم نية تملك السيارة . لمواجهة هذه المشكلة اتجهت بعض أحكام القضاء الفرنسي إلى أن جريمة السرقة تتوافر رغم ذلك ، على أساس سرقة بنزين السيارة الذي يستهلكه الفاعل . غير أن القضاء الفرنسي أصبح يتجه حاليا إلى أن السرقة تقع على السيارة نفسها على الرغم من توافر نية ردها ، إذ إن الاختلاس المكون للسرقة يقوم عند ظهور الفاعل على الشيء بمظهر المالك، لا يهم بعد ذلك التخلي عن السيارة أو إعادتها إلى صاحبها.

       وقد حسم المشرع المصري  هذه المشكلة عندما استحدث سنة 1980 ( قانون رقم 90 ) المادة 323 مكررا أولا (5) من قانون العقوبات النص على أنه " يُعاقب كل من استولى بغير حق وبدون نية التملك على سيارة مملوكة للغير بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين " .

----------


## جمال_شاهين

الي الكتورة الفاضلة /شيماء
كل الشكر والتقدير علي الاستجابة السريعة لتنزيل محاضرة السرقة جعله الله
في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله وسدد خطاكي.

----------


## منار حجازي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا ليكي

----------


## منار حجازي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااا

----------

